# My track things



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

This is where I will put my track things

This is my canvas










Here is my paint










A couple old tracks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Designing a track layout is alot of work, and fitting as much possible track in a given area is an artform. You sir are a mastermind!! I don't know how you keep all the connections tight, or how you comeup with the plans like you do. Are there two spirals going around the wall climbs at the end in the bottom pic?? (the right side) Unbelieveable!!! :freak: Talk about a rollercoaster ride!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

scman, It's just like my old friend Mike Angelo said when asked about how he created his David. He said "It was always there I just had to remove the bits that didn't belong ." 

When I build one of my mega tracks I have certain design elements that I want to use and then work from there. The one you are asking about has my tribute to Mickey Mouse. You went up the towers, did the ears and the track going down went through the towers. The towers were inspired by the Marina Towers in Chicago. I have also done tributes to Hostess Cup Cakes and the St. Louis arch. More pics later on those.

The wall (opposite end from the towers) also morphed over time. I will add pics later.

Keeping track connections tight is never a problem. I just follow a simple rule of keep the Tomy/AFX track on the table. The track connectors are total garbage (not the electrical connections). Tyco has a far superior method of connecting track. It holds up very well when up in the air and only supported by a piece of 1X2 every couple feet. Once again later pics will show that.

In my demented world I call the first two tracks small. That is under 200 feet. The third one is a medium. 200 to 400 feet. Large is longer than 400 feet.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:freak: Insane doesn't even come close... I love it!!!!  What you need is a light up car and video in a dark room... That would be awesome!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wouldn't want to be a track marshall, I believe I'd call in sick!!! Man, that is an amazing maze!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Those tracks would be a challenge to learn. It would be like a driver learning the Nurburbring or Targa Florio back in the sixties - lots of turns. Once or if a driver did get the hang of the track and establish a rhythm, he or she would have a heck of a sense of accomplishment!

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Those tracks would be a challenge to learn. It would be like a driver learning the Nurburbring or Targa Florio back in the sixties - lots of turns. Once or if a driver did get the hang of the track and establish a rhythm, he or she would have a heck of a sense of accomplishment!
> 
> Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


That would be home track advantage!!! RM


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That is simply amazing!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wouldn't want to be a track marshall, I believe I'd call in sick!!! Man, that is an amazing maze!!! RM



Would have to agree with you HT.  rr


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have conquered pic posting so it's time to try video. A friend's son and another friend of mine got this one on. This is a track I did in 1999. 2097 feet long in the 2 lane configuration. This is just the Chris cam. The Kev cam shows the other side and the other room. It's not really 10 minutes long. For some reason it is on there twice.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

aaaaargh...my head hurts...those are some crazy layouts.how close did you come to the record?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

After looking at those layouts, I believe you should not be allowed to go near unassembled track pieces without adult supervision and readily available meds. LOL!

Amazing imagination.

Joe


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a MONSTROSITY! And I mean that in a good way!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My inner child squeals with laughter every time I watch this.

LOL!.... I bet when Too Tall powers this thing up the local powergrid grunts in disapproval....flicker!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

no no i didnt just see that its a hoax somebody pinch me!! i concure with grancheapskate not to be around unassembled track parts.that is way cool how bout some type of underwater tunnel clear tube submerged in a lg aquarium go for it!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

joegri said:


> how bout some type of underwater tunnel clear tube submerged in a lg aquarium


 Now that's an IDEA!!!!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I bet when Too Tall powers this thing up the local powergrid grunts in diapproval


Visions of Clark Griswold Christmas Vacation, bringing the backup generators online after this thing gets plugged in, definitely apply here.

These monster noodle tracks do have a strange attraction. It's weird too, because incorporating a small fraction of the absurdity into a "normal" track would simply be considered "odd." But as you move along the spectrum between normalcy and high degree absurdity... past odd, past off kilter, past strange and weird, past "way out there," and past the point of requiring professionally administered medication, you hit an inflection point and the curve of absurdity folds over on itself and you're back to "that's amazingly cool." Hey, the world is not flat, and I guess, neither is human creativity and imagination.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I wanna see a race on this thing and people screaming for marshalls. Or even better... a crash and dash! LOL, way cool track man!


----------



## X2ioner (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG..... Now that's awesome! How many lane marshalls do you need?


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey, my car popped the tracked. Can you FIND it !!!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW!!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Just to keep someone from having to search


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Digging up an older thread here...but WOW. 
It's mind bending just looking at the photos. 
First track I've seen that you could lose a car in. And possibly find it six 
months later while looking for another car that came off the track.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I would not want to be on the paving crew when it comes time to resurface this track.Looks like a lot of fun to drive around on though.
>Tom<


----------

